# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  can't see any hypnagogic imagery.....

## francis148

ok i tried to wild many times and failed every time.Why can't i see any HI even after lying down for half an hour.When i try to focus on my eyes it gets opened and i don't how it feels to be in sp.Help me guys.Any comment will be appriciated.

----------


## Puffin

First, what time are you attempting a WILD? Is it during a WBTB, or a nap? If it's not during either one of those, you'll find it difficult to get to SP even after lying down for a while. Also, half an hour isn't considered that long to be lying still. If you feel as if you're never going to get to SP, well, remember that your mind is a powerful thing - don't doubt yourself.

Another thing to consider is that people don't always get HI, or even any hallucinations whatsoever (besides the paralysis itself). You could be in SP without practically any warning or knowledge, and then suddenly find yourself in a dream. Most people do experience something, but who knows, you may be one who doesn't. 

Don't focus on your body when you're trying to induce SP. Forget about your eyes; if you keep moving them around and focusing on the back of your eyelids, they will end up opening. Listen to your breathing or heartbeat, or even use an anchor like a ticking clock. If your eyes just won't seem to relax, dim the lights half an hour or so before lying down. The real goal is to fall asleep (consciously), so you have to relax deeply - that's another reason to dim the lights. Try stretching beforehand, too.

----------


## Karlitaki

hi francis.

i would like to know that answer aswell.
im having same problem like urs with WILD's.


edit: thanks for puffin's info
karli

----------


## francis148

hi karli and thanx puffin.So all i've to do is don't worry about HI and SP and sleep conciously.And i try wild both at WBTB and during nap.

----------


## Puffin

Yep. If you have "I've got to enter SP omg omgz" on your mind, it can actually work against you.  :smiley: 
Keep trying!

----------


## Supernova

As far as all this stuff goes, I think the key is that, to a point, less is more.  It's almost contradictory; you've got to conciously let go, yet still hold on at some level enough to not fall into total unconciousness.  It's a balancing act.

----------


## snoop

Usually the most advanced form of HI that I get is just a bunch of amorphous green blobs forming together and apart somewhat like a lava lamp on the back of my eyelids.  Any time I've ever had full blown HI and I was seeing constant moving realistic images in front of me is when I woke up that way.  I've had some success in WILD/WBTB without much strength in HI myself, you should just keep it up and I'm sure you'll do fine.  ::D: 

Once you find a method that works for you (everyone's method is at least a little different--nearly everyone changes things about the techniques they use based on what works for them) you'll be getting WILDs in no time.

----------


## QuestionReality

you need to be in,a little before or after a REM period to see it. I suggest a nap or a WBTB

----------


## chitrarth

1)i see hypnagogic imagery when i go to bed at night and daytime nap but never seen them when doing wbtb.

2)if you want to see them the first thing you do is lie down perfectly breath deep and relax your body with each breath and try to sleep literally when about after 3 to 5 minutes you feel that you are close to sleep then just see the blackness don't strain your eyes just let them relax you can still see those images becoming clear and big . 

3)sleep paralysis is never required for WILD and it is not even a mile post for your dream do not try to induce sleep paralysis because your goal is a lucid dream not paralysis i guess. if anybody tells you that you need to be in sleep paralysis for WILD they are wrong .
http://www.dreamviews.com/wake-initi...explained.html

4)and my english is not bad actualy it is worst .

----------


## gab

You are absolutely right, chitrarth, that SP is not part of lucid dreaming.

But this is an old thread and that's why it's locked.

----------

